# Check this out: Pre-1900s kiddie bike?



## lewnbarb55 (Sep 30, 2015)

I found this gem today. It has aprox 13 inch (with tires) wheels - they are wood, pneumatic tires and some repairs. Also, block? chain, 3 piece crank. it's only maybe 3 ft long or so. The seat says Patent 1896.
Any clues on this junior ride?  no badge +  i can get better pic if need be.

lmk

lew


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 30, 2015)

Just remember patent date may not reflect actual bike date.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 30, 2015)

Someone else correct me if I'm wrong but in this case the evidence on the bike suggests that date as close to being accurate. Hubs, collared stem & handlebars, T'd seatpost, saddle & seatpost clamp, red tread singletubes and itty bitty wood wheels. excluding the later pedals! Cute wall hanger!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 30, 2015)

I think your right.  35$ is not bad price...lol


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 30, 2015)

I agree with " close", but a patent date of 1896 could be a bike from 1901 for example, or later. I' m not trying to split hairs here, but I have bought hundreds of things patented In the nineteenth century, only to discover they were actually made in 1915, or worse, later.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 30, 2015)

Fun dialog either way. Could we use the tires to split hairs? When did that type start being made?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 30, 2015)

Also, the seat has the date right? Bike could be even earlier?


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 1, 2015)

That's really cool, and an absolute steal at $35 - good for you.


----------



## bairdco (Oct 1, 2015)

The hubs might help date it. Straight pull spokes, cool... any name on them?


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 1, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> View attachment 240227




This photo is just creepy.


----------



## walter branche (Oct 1, 2015)

I will be interested in purchasing this bike , if you ever decide to sell it , let me know   walter branche ,,   branchewalter@yahooo.com        407 697 3999 thank you , for consideration and effort


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 1, 2015)

Someone didn't know what they had.....................Great find!


----------



## walter branche (Oct 1, 2015)

please sell it to me , or buy the nameplate from me , that would belong on this bike , my offer for the bike is 250.00-plus shipping ,  let me know --thank you walter branche


----------



## pelletman (Oct 1, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> This photo is just creepy.




Father Time and the New Year....  Out with the old, in with the new


----------



## vuniw (Oct 1, 2015)

That's a great find! Only wish I saw it first


----------



## lewnbarb55 (Oct 1, 2015)

bairdco said:


> The hubs might help date it. Straight pull spokes, cool... any name on them?




No name on the hubs.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 3, 2015)

*Lewnbarb55 ... not sayin' your li'l ride is a Pierce ---
just posting this foto to honor the size difference
between a micro-machine and a 28-inch wheel o' the day.*

I love that tiny bicycle of yours - lewnbarb55 !!


....... patric


----------

